# E-Check Seminar bzw. Lehrgang



## Toddy80 (3 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, 

gibt es einen Lehrgang oder ein Seminar, nachdem man einen E-Check durchführen darf (mit allem was dazugehört, also Protokolle erstellen usw.)?

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wenn du meinst du kannst dir eine fluke kiste umschnallen, und kannst geräte überprüfen, das geht, frag bei deiner tüv akademie nach, dauert nur 1 tag, und los geht es.


----------



## Falcon4 (3 Dezember 2007)

Allerdings mußt Du / Deine Firma in der Elektro-Innung sein. Denn der E-Check ist ja eine Marke.


----------



## jabba (3 Dezember 2007)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Allerdings mußt Du / Deine Firma in der Elektro-Innung sein. Denn der E-Check ist ja eine Marke.


 

Genau, der "E-Check" ist eigentlich eine Marketingmassnahme.

Wenn Du in der Innung bist, bieten die Seminare dazu an,
das wird meist aber das Marketing und nicht die Messungen besprochen.


Die Messungen machen darf jeder , theoretisch aber nur mit Eintragung in das Installateurverzeichnis. Den Namen E-Check darf man aber nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen benutzen.

Da wir uns hie ja eigentlich mit Steuerungen und Maschinen befassen.
Der "E-Check" gilt nicht für Maschinen.
Da gibt es eine andere Bezeichnung


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Dezember 2007)

E-Check kann vieles sein, um was geht es denn genau? Ortsfeste Anlagen, ortsveränderliche Anlagen? Ortsfeste Anlagen werden nach VDE0100-610 geprüft, ortsveränderliche nach VDE0701 (Reparatur) und VDE0702 (Wiederholungsprüfung). Das richtige Prüfen kannst du unmöglich in einem Seminar lernen, das lernst du nur durch Erfahrung, Erfahrung und noch mal Erfahrung. Messen kann jeder, aber zur Prüfung gehört auch eine anständig durchgeführte Sichtprüfung und da hapert es bei den meisten: offensichtliche Fehler werden meist erkannt, aber Details werden von unerfahrenen Prüfern einfach übersehen und das kann im Schadensfall heftige Probleme nach sich ziehen. Ich habe das ganz einfach gelernt: Ich wurde immer mit einem unserer Monteure losgeschickt, der Spezialist für solche Prüfungen ist, habe mit ihm zusammen geprüft und dabei nach und nach gelernt, worauf es ankommt. Irgendwann habe ich die Prüfungen dann auch eigenverantwortlich durchgeführt. Mittlerweile kann ich auf mind. fünfzehntausend geprüfte Geräte und min. zweitausend Erst - u. Wiederholungsprüfungen an ortsfesten Anlagen zurückblicken  

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Toni112 (4 Dezember 2007)

Hi,

es geht um ortsfeste Anlagen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Schaltschrank, der Automaten, FI's, Leistungsschalter, Schütze und eine SPS-Steuerung beinhaltet. Er ist für eine Halle. Die SPS steuert die Lüftungmotoren, die Dachluken, die Beleuchtung und meldet ob Türen und Tore zu sind.

Gruß


----------



## PeterEF (4 Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme an, Du bist sowas wie Betriebselektriker (?) ->such mal "BGV A3".

Ich weiß von Seminaren beim TÜV und bei VDE, Dauer 1-2 Tage, Kosten ab 450 Euro.

Wenn Du selber ein Elektrounternehmen hast, guck mal hier: http://www.e-check.de/


----------



## Toddy80 (5 Dezember 2007)

Was wird denn beim E-Check geprüft? Ich baue kleine Anlagen für unsere Firma und will die prüfen, damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin, falls mal etwas passieren sollte.


----------

